# Waterlogged problem on my bedroom wall?



## Superpack (Feb 1, 2010)

I have Waterlogged problem on my bedroom wall, it was started with a very small dot and at present whole wall effected, I have not found any permanent solution, it can spoil my complete home. Anybody have experience? 

Best Regards,


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think anyone has any idea what you are talking about!

WHAT exactly is a "Waterlogged Problem"?  What does that mean?

Why will this "Spoil your complete home"?  Not following any of this, SORRY!


----------



## handyguys (Feb 2, 2010)

sounds like he needs a good packaging supplier to get packaging products from so he can pack up all his belongings and move out before that stuff gets spoiled too.

If this isnt spam - Forget the repair of the wall, determine the cause of the leak and fix that.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 2, 2010)

He's started several what appears to be legitimate threads, so I doubt it is SPAM for spam's sake.:banana:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 2, 2010)

Pinhole leak in the copper pipe in the wall?  
You should be able to hear this by putting your ear to any faucet.


----------



## Superpack (Feb 3, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> Pinhole leak in the copper pipe in the wall?



You are absolutely right. Any solution would be appreciated?

Best Regards,


----------



## Con65 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Superpack:

Why do you have a leak? You need to find the source and location of the leak. Once you have done that, someone on the board can tell you how to fix it.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 3, 2010)

Superpack said:


> You are absolutely right. Any solution would be appreciated?
> 
> Best Regards,



Call a plumber to fix the leak first, You may need to replace more pipe if the line has a pinhole in it. Is the pipe copper? Plastic? Galvanized (grey)?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 3, 2010)

Our WaCo puts orthophosphate in the water to delay further pinhole leaks.  

There's probably a break-even point between patching one hole at a time and replacing whole sections of pipe.  

See if you can find trends for this in your area on the Internet.  It will let you predict the probable future for leaks in your area.  
One new leak per month probably means replace whole sections.  
One new leak per year - dunno'.  Are you paying for labor or is it DIY?

Years ago, we only had one leak in the pipe that goes under the slab and had the pipe bypassed, but right over there in Vienna, VA they are having several leaks over several years.

Unbiased sources for info on this might be hard to find.  Your WaCo would probably understate the problem, and plumbers may overstate it.  In person, I'd ask suppliers of piping in your area if there has been a surge in demand for certain types of pipe, and why they think it is happening.  And is it getting worse or better?
In our area it made the newspapers, and utilities think twice before spinning info fed to a reporter.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 3, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Amazing!!!



Bud , I wonder if there is more than one person posting at the computer at this place. One minute someone gives advice or say's something that makes sense...then we get broken English and strange questions?

I would like to help the folks out, even if they don't make sense sometimes. But if I'm gettin spammed....


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 3, 2010)

Makes ya wonder............

I'll admit some people get their jollies by stringing well-intentioned people along a path of deception. When I think that is what is happening I just ignore the thread from there on in.

I would hope the site-owner or a wise Moderator would pay close/closer attention to what is going on sometimes.

There are other issues here that could use some intervention also.:banana:


----------

